# Curious



## sueb4653 (Jul 12, 2012)

OK I'm curious about housing in bigger containers.......why do most advocate deli containers for nymphs when in the wild they would have to look for food in the bog bad world just curious


----------



## Ntsees (Jul 12, 2012)

In a deli container, it's big enough for space (molting up to adult) and at the same time allows the mantids to find food easier. In an extremely large enclosure, it makes it harder for the mantid to get to the food plus it allows room for the prey to escape.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 13, 2012)

Also, their are several reasons why Ootheca birth so many mantids, and I'm sure starvation could be one of them. In captivity you want to supply the best conditions possible to guarantee survival. You COULD use a larger container, it would just require more feeders and more cleaning.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 13, 2012)

I say space limitations. Who has the room?


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 13, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I say space limitations. Who has the room?


Lol, Yeah its amazing how quickly my mantis stuff took over my desk. And I'm new to the hobby. Depending on how much further I go into this hobby, I might find my self converting part of my Wargaming (miniatures) room into an insect room with tons of 32 oz deli cups and shelving


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2012)

And most nymphs in the wild die. In captivity you want to maximize your survivability. Then you have the other issues mentioned such as the use of excessive feeders, space, etc.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 13, 2012)

Most mantids do not hunt for insects. They wait for insects to come to them.


----------



## dlemmings (Jul 13, 2012)

feeding is best reason...deli cups with fabric lids keep in fruit flies, are inexpensive, easy to prepare a new one and transfer mantids, and once they are taking housefly or Bluebottles the fabric lid is easily replaced with mesh lid for better ventilation...did I mention inexpensive?

and yes...stuff adds up. I started with two "critter keeper" plastic enclosures and catching wild flys, and moths etc.

and now I have the work bench in the garage filled with my aquarium set up with lights and delicups 4-5 critter keepers...3-4 fly pupating, eclosing and gut-loading containers and 2-3 fruitfly cultures...plus empty deli cups, lids excelsior, dry moss subtrate, culture media, sticks, mating box, distilled water, mister bottle and misc "tools" (tweezers, hot glue gun, razors, journal, sharpies, flash light)

on &amp; on...I wish I had a spare room to house my collection...my Boy just turned 18 so maybe in a couple years :shifty:


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jul 14, 2012)

I would say most go small because the deli cups are easier for them while still providing minimium requirments neccessary for most species to survive. Many mantis keepers also breed so unless you are dealing with some of the semi communal species, deli cups are the most practical way to seperate and care for mass quantities of nymphs.

Since I only raise a couple of nymphs up at a time, I go straight to the net cubes with my babies. I prefer the mesh and like offering them the extra space. I haven't had any problems with them finding feeders.


----------

